# Mylink screen blank after backing up.



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sounds like gear select encoder-sensor might have hung up mechanically, if it's a new car with 70 miles could be something not assembled quite correctly, and sure don't sound normal to me


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I know on mine the rear view continues for a few seconds after shifting out of reverse. From what you describe, I think the radio didn't get the signal that the car had shifted. The screen went blank because the camera got the message, so the BCM isn't confused. I think the signal for the radio comes over the bus. Do you have anything plugged into the ODBII diagnostic port? Like one of those things to get a discount on insurance? It may be jamming the bus signals.


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies,



KENSTV123 said:


> Sounds like gear select encoder-sensor might have hung up mechanically, if it's a new car with 70 miles could be something not assembled quite correctly, and sure don't sound normal to me


This is what it seemed like, because as soon as I went in reverse and then back in drive it fixed itself.



ChevyGuy said:


> I know on mine the rear view continues for a few seconds after shifting out of reverse. From what you describe, I think the radio didn't get the signal that the car had shifted. The screen went blank because the camera got the message, so the BCM isn't confused. I think the signal for the radio comes over the bus. Do you have anything plugged into the ODBII diagnostic port? Like one of those things to get a discount on insurance? It may be jamming the bus signals.


No, I didn't have anything plugged in, or anything plugged in to Mylink. I do agree, it always stays on for a few seconds when I shift out of reverse. But this time it displayed for much longer while in drive (maybe 20 seconds before the screen went blank)

I have to go back to the dealer next week, because I took delivery of the car with paint chips and scratches already in the paint. They had switched my plates and I didn't really have a choice in the matter. But they did say they'll all "buff out". Should I mention the problem to them while I'm there? Or wait to see if it happens again?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hass said:


> This is what it seemed like, because as soon as I went in reverse and then back in drive it fixed itself.


The camera is controlled by a line from the BCM. The fact the screen blanked out tells me the BCM commanded the camera off, so it's not confused. However, the radio seems to have to listen to the bus to get the message that something happened. I think it missed the message. Shifting again repeated the message - this time it got it.




Hass said:


> Should I mention the problem to them while I'm there? Or wait to see if it happens again?


Since you'll be there anyway, it might be worth mentioning. Maybe there's an update to fix the problem. You've also got plenty of time on the B2B, so I wouldn't worry about it too much at this point. But I would keep a log. Ultimately it's GM that has to be convinced there's a problem - otherwise the dealer doesn't get paid for the work or the parts.


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

I'll mention it to them and see what they say. Thanks.


----------

